# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Άρρωστο parrotfinch

## tonis!

*Είδος-ράτσα πουλιού*:bleu faced parrot finch 
*Ηλικία-φύλο πουλιού*:γεννημένο το 2010
*Γενική περιγραφή συμπτωμάτων*:αδιαθεσία , ανα τακτά διαστήματα κοιμάται κατα τη διάρκεια της μέρας,μη κινητικο λιγο φουσκωμένο πτερωμα
*Χώρος διαμονής*:εσωτερικος χωρος
*Ημερομηνία απόκτησης του πουλιού*:πριν 3 μήνες
*Ημερομηνία εμφάνισης συμπτωμάτων*:χθές
*Διατροφή*:τροφη για παραδεισια,τροφη για εντομοφάγα(όχι σκουλήκια),μήλο.
*Τρώει κανονικά*;Ναι
*Προηγούμενες θεραπείες*:αγνωστο
*Καραντίνα*:ναι

του δινω πολυβιταμίνες και ριγανόνερο, τα πρωινά το έβγαζα έξω αλλα μόνο τις μέρες που είχε ήλιο,οταν κάθεται στο κλαδί ειναι σαν να βαριανασαίνει λιγο ,ορίστε και οι κοτσιλιές:

----------


## ria

αντωνη ριξε μια ματια  σε αυτο εδω το λινκ οσον αφορα τις κουτσουλιες δεν ειμαι και απολυτα σιγουρη αλλα δειχνει να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα σαν αιμα μου φαινεται αυτο στα κοπρανα.. http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CF%8E%CE%BD

το νεο πουλακι το εχεις μαζι? εχεις παρατηρησει κατι και σε αυτο? οσον αφορα οτι βαριανασαινει οπως λεει ακους και καποιον αλλο ηχο σαν να σπαει σπορακια?

----------


## tonis!

μολις εμφανισε συμπτωματα τα χωρισα,δεν κανει κανενα ηχο καθως αναπνεει.

----------


## tonis!

το κοκκινο χρωμα μπορει να προερχεται απο την τροφη για εντομοφαγα που του δινω γιατι ειναι κοκκινη-καφε.

----------


## ria

αντωνη βαλτο καπου ζεστα προς το παρον αν εχεις και καποια λαμπα κοντα μηπως αντιμετωπιζει καποιο κρυωμα..ισως το χρωμα να οφειλεται στην εντομοτροφη οπως λες..δεν μπορω να σου συστησω να κανεις κατι αλλο περα απο τις πολυβιταμινες στο νερο αν δει το θεμα ο δημητρης θα μπορεσει να σου συστησει ισως κατι αλλο σαν πιο γνωστης  ..δωσε του αυριο μονο το βασικο μειγμα και αν μπορεις ξαναβγαλε φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες του...

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,
απο τις κουτσουλιές απουσιάζει το άσπρο χρώμα και το καφέ μπορεί να σημαίνει και αίμα. Η τροφή που γράφεις, του την έδωσες για πρώτη φορά ;  Εαν ναι, προφανώς κάτι το πείραξε και δεν πρέπει να  του ξαναδώσεις.. 
Επίσης, μήπως το πουλάκι πίνει αρκετό νερό, αλλά δεν ξεδιψά ; Εαν ισχύει αυτό, τότε να του δώσεις άμεσα almora plus για να το βοηθήσεις. Επίσης εαν μπόρεσεις βγάλε και μια φωτογραφια την κοιλιακή χώρα του πουλιού.

----------


## tonis!

καρίνα δεν έχει ουτε υπερβολικό νερο πίνει,  και εγώ πιστευω οπως λεει και η Ρια οτι περνάει κάποιο κρύωμα...άντε να δουμε...

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΩΝΗ εχει μεγαλη σημασια οπως σου ειπανε και τα παιδια να βρεθει σε πολυ ζεστο χωρο με θερμοκρασια τοπικα ανω των 28 βαθμων . πχ κοντα σε λαμπα ή καλοριφερ (αλλα να εχεις βαλει πανω του δοχειο με νερο να μην εχει που χαμηλη υγρασια . εκει θα βαλεις κοντα αν εχει κατι σχετικο η συζυγος ( κατι σαν σπιτακια με ρεσω απο κατω ) να εξατμιζονται αιθερια ελαια ευκαλυπτου ή tee tree oil που θα βρεις σε φαρμακειο 
561xla.jpg 950xlawhite.jpg

να ταιζεις μονο millet και αντι νερου να βαλεις το ζουμι απο λιγο ρυζι που θα βρασεις μαζι με ριγανη 

μην κανεις χρηση καποιου αντιβιοτικου αμα εχεις αλλα ανεφερε μου τι εχεις .θα δωσεις αυριο μετα το μεσημερι *μονο* αν παρολη την παροχη ζεστης δεν βελτιωθει και δειχνει να χειροτερευει .αν δεν εχεις φαρμακο εχω στο νου μου κατι απο φαρμακειο (ελλειψει αλλων καταστηματων εκτος αν εκει στα φαρμακεια εχετε και καποια κτηνιατρικα ) αλλα δεν σου λεω προς το παρον γιατι θεωρω οτι αν το πουλι ειναι κρυωμενο θα βελτιωθει χωρις φαρμακο.

εφερες καποιο αλλο νεο πουλι στην εκτροφη; ποτε; εκεινο πως ειναι οι κουτσουλιες του; πως αντιμετωπισε το αρρωστο πουλι τον ερχομο του;

----------


## jk21

δεν πιστευω οτι εχουν αιμα τα κοπρανα ,αλλα οσο πινει νερο εχω λογους προς το παρον να θελω να μην δωσει αλμορα (λογω δεξτροζης .... αν χρειασθει θα εξηγησω γιατι )

----------


## tonis!

καποιο αντιβιοτικο δεν εχω,του έφερα ταίρι το οποίο είχε ακολουθήσει καραντίνα και είναι υγειέστατο(μεταξύ τους τα πάνε πολυ καλά προς το παρόν)δεν νομίζω να κολλησε το δικο μου απο αυτο που εφερα μιας και απο τη στιγμη που εβαλα το καινουριο στο κλουβι δεν πέραασε πανω  απο 1 ωρα και το δικό μου έδειξε αδιαθεσία.

----------


## tonis!

τωρα το έβαλα κοντα στο καλοριφέρ.

----------


## jk21

προσεχε το θεμα της υγρασιας .να μην ειναι πολυ ξερη η ατμοσφαιρα ! 

το οτι το εμφανισε αμεσα μαλλον με υποψιαζει για αντιδραση στρες . η εναλλαγη υπαρξης  λευκου  ( urates ) και απουσιας στις κουτσουλιες με σχετικη αυξημενη υδαροτητα και στα υγρα εκει με υποψιαζει ... ή τουλαχιστον θα ηθελα να ειναι η αιτια .γιατι συντομα θα υπαρξει και προσαρμογη .

----------


## tonis!

σημερα το πρωι ηταν σαφως καλυτερα με κινητικοτητα 60% περιπου.

----------


## jk21

πολυ καλο αυτο .φωτο εχουμε απο κουτσουλιες εστω;

----------


## tonis!

οι κουτσουλιές ειναι ακομη έτσι,θα βάλω φωτογραφία αργότερα!

----------


## ria

αντωνη ειναι καλυτερα το μικρακι?????

----------


## tonis!

νομιζω ειναι εντελως καλα σας ευχαριστω για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## tonis!

απλα το ριζοριγανονερο μεχρι ποτε να του το δίνω?

----------


## ria

πολυ χαιρομαι!!!!!!!!!προληπτικα για 2-3 μερες ακομη...απλα για σιγουρια ας σου πει καλυτερα ο δημητρης!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

αν εχει σχηματισμενη κουτσουλια να το αραιωσεις στο 1/3 . 1 μερος αυτο 3 νερο .αν δεν αλλαξει προς το υδαρο σε 2 το πολυ μερες δινεις καθαρο νερο .

----------

